# A loach for 20g long tank



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone know of some type of loach that could go in a 20g long tank. I've been seeing the petstores round town having alot of botias and I like them but I think they might all be to big for a 20g. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I have 4 yo yo's in a 20 gal. long. They are doing great. I plan on moving them to a 55 sometime next year, but it's not an emergency. They seem very content.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hillstream loaches are pretty neat. They happily solve all your algae problems. ****** loaches are sttractive but hide alot. A banded mountain loach is cute, or get a Dojo loach, they are available in different colours.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

to see some colorants of dojo loaches go to:

http://images.google.com.hk/imgres?...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You could get some kuhlie loaches.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Look into Botia sidthimunki- they are perfect for a 20L- very active at all levels and they stay 2 inches max. They may not be easy to find but are well worth it if you can. I have a small herd of 7 in a 20L.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks ya'll I'm going to definately look into them botias you mentioned David they seem perfect. I've seen some tiger botias but they get to big huh??


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I looked into them David very cool I like them alot. The problem is finding them like you said. If I could find some I would probally get 'um. You think a LFS would be able to order them. How much do they cost.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They can go anywhere from 7-20 dollars depending on what your getting.
And yes I think tiger botias get too big for a 20. There are a couple types called a tiger, some get 6 inches and others get about afoot or longer.

Hillstreams , like stated, are good too. They need coldwater though and dont eat algae.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Dustin- I thought I had a line on some sids, but they are not so much expensive as hard to find. A seller I buy from and who imports has had them on order but no luck so far. I got mine shipped in from The Fish Place in upstate NY a couple years ago.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I saw them on Liveaquaria.com but they were $29.99 and they rip u for shipping on a small order


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Although there was some good posts regarding this...I'm surprised nobody sent you here: http://www.loaches.com/ Plan on spending at least 1/2 hour. It's loaded with great info!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Might try aquabid for loaches during the spring and summer months, they usually have quite a few. I've seen the monkeys several times and generally they aren't terribly expensive.

I would definitely stay away from the tiger loaches as they can be rather aggressive and nasty towards other fish.


----------



## catfish212 (Jan 3, 2006)

try this site http://liveaquaria.com/product/scateg.cfm?pCatId=885 :fish:


----------

